# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cách thức lắp bộ trượt vuông

## imechavn

Bác nào có kinh nghiệm về lựa chọn 2 cách lắp đặt ray trượt này tư vấn giúp:

----------


## solero

Bác dùng cho ứng dụng gì ạ?

----------


## CKD

Cả 2 thì đều không có nhiều khác biệt. Nên nó phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu thực tế ạ.
Nhu cầu từ thiết kế đến phương pháp lắp.

----------


## imechavn

Tôi dùng cho ứng dụng lắp máy cnc phay tượng gỗ đứng, nếu đảo được phương pháp thứ 2 cho phương pháp thứ 1 thì sẽ tiết kiệm được tương đối. Trước có thấy tài liệu của hãng nào đó nói về sự khác biệt của 2 phương pháp này mà giờ không thể tìm ra được.

----------


## Tuấn

Chỉ khác nhau về sai số thôi bác. Cho ae mình thì dư rồi nên cứ thoải mái đi ạ

----------


## imechavn

Tôi thấy phương pháp lắp 2 rất ít được dùng, tìm hình ảnh về kiểu lắp này không thấy có.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Tôi thấy phương pháp lắp 2 rất ít được dùng, tìm hình ảnh về kiểu lắp này không thấy có.


phương án 2 hay gặp trong trục X máy phay cnc , vs 1 số máy phay cnc cỡ lớn họ dùng kiểu lắp đó cho trục Z cụ imechavn ah.trong hội mình có con máy phay dragon của cụ Luyến làm trục Z theo kiểu này đấy cụ

----------

lucasyeah12345, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

sample

----------

imechavn, lucasyeah12345

----------


## imechavn

> sample


Phương án lắp thứ 2 là ray ở phía trên còn con trượt ở bên dưới mà bác:

----------


## solero

Ứng dụng trong máy phay dạng H-frame thì dùng cách lắp ray thứ 2 cho trục Y sẽ đạt được một điều là *điểm gia công luôn nằm giữa 2 block của 1 ray*.

----------

imechavn

----------


## Tuancoi

Đạo trời là lấy chổ thừa bù vào chổ thiếu... Tùy cơ ứng biến là cái hay của diy... Không có cái j là hoàn hảo cả, được cái này thì mất cái kia, bạn cứ lắp thử kiểu 1 đi , sau đó chán bỏ, lắp kiểu khác phát sinh rắc rối mới thấy nhớ con bồ cũ...nó nhẹ ký hơn , cho nó lên trên nó chạy nhanh hơn, lên xuống nhẹ nhàng hơn, sức khoẻ yếu yếu tí cũng hispeed được mấy phút, hí hí. Còn con bồ mới chân dài nó ko cần mặt váy , che bụi j cả , nhưng chân dài thì lại nặng ký, cho em nó lên trên mà yếu sinh lý là khổ đời. Thôi thì cuối năm rùi nhắn nhủ anh em biết lượng sức mình mà chế, không là đau lưng lắm đó. Hà ha!

----------

imechavn

----------

